# Ewe update



## YakLady (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks again for the advice while my Bella was in labor.  She's back to her playful, happy self, thank God.  I'm still a bit sad over losing the baby, but I'm so incredibly relieved that she came through this ordeal without any complications.

Gordita, her sister, is in the lambing pen still.  Man, it sure would help to know when their ram got to the girls.  I feel so bad for the people who I bought the girls from, because I keep bugging them with questions.  Gordita let me check her out, and she is milking.  She also appears to have dropped, but it's hard to tell for sure.  I'm assuming she must be close.  As of yesterday afternoon, every time I check on her she's standing.  I just woke up at 4:30 am in a panic and went to check on her....still standing.  She eagerly came up to me for some nibbles, though.  What's with the standing?  Is that a sign?

I'm feeling a bit stressed, because I know she doesn't like being without her buddies.  After losing Bella's baby, though, I'm hesitant to let her out of the lambing pen and risking not having her in there when she goes into labor.

Betty, sister number three, is looking pretty darn wide these days, too.  She's so flighty, though, that I can't get a close look.  I'm pretty sure that she went into heat after we brought her here.  I had gotten my ram then, and I think he got her.  If that's the case, she's got another few weeks or so.

I sure hope the next lambing season isn't so nerve wracking.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2010)

Is your lambing jug big enough for two?  Maybe she could have a companion for her confinement?  I've read about how sheep really don't like being separated from the herd and do better when they can at least see/smell one through the fence slats.  

Yak, sure am hoping you have a successful lambing this time!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Bee about the company issue. Sheep really prefer to be around other sheep, and she might be stressed all alone.  

Also, many people (myself included) let their sheep lamb out on pasture. Usually (though not always  :/) the ewe will pick a good spot to lamb in.  If they have a shelter, they may lamb in it.  If the shelter is too crowded, they may go off by themselves to lamb.  Sometimes it's frigid out, or very snowy or rainy and lambing outdoors might not be the best idea.  

Good luck. Hopefully things will go better this time around!!  I've got one ewe I'm waiting on...should be another week or two I'm guessing based on her udder.  Although they're calling for snow this weekend, so she may go then.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be stripping milk out of the ewe till she lambs.  There is a wax plug in the end of each nipple which is there to keep harmful bacteria out of the udder.  By stripping out a bit of colostrum, you open the way for these bacteria to get in and possibly cause mastitis or other infections.


----------



## YakLady (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, good to know.  Thanks.  The people who I bought them from asked me to check her to see if she was milking, which was why I did it.  Bella didn't have milk until she went into labor.  They told me that sometimes first time moms don't have an udder until labor sets in.  Well, Gordita is a first time mom, too, and it was almost a week ago that I checked and saw milk.

The lambing pen is plenty big enough for two.  I'll see if I can get Bella back in there with her.  Betty and the ram are just too skittish.  Bella's a sweetheart, and might keep Gordita calm.  The weather took a turn for the worse so now I REALLY don't feel good about letting her out.  It's frigid, windy and snowy.


----------

